
Talk: Building High-Quality JavaScript Tools - orta
https://www.youtube.com/watch?list=PL37ZVnwpeshFmAPr65sU2O5WMs7_CGjs_&v=PvabBs_utr8
======
orta
This is a talk from the maintainer of Jest, a JS testing library. The Jest was
rebuilt into a thriving open-source community-driven project with a multi-
person core team which is always improving.

I'm a huge fan. It's one of my favourite JS tools.

